# Fruit fly help !



## *RYAN* (Aug 24, 2005)

So i was wondering some things about the small cheap cultures they sell at the pet store .... how long will the culture last by it self in its little container .... and how long does it take a fruit fly to go from a egg to a fly ?! thank you !


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Not sure about the one's you buy in the pet stores since they don't sell them around here but the small vials I use last a few weeks. But you can take the flies you buy there and turn them into thousands by buying some vials and some medium to breed them yourself. It's very easy.


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you .... in general how much do the vials and medium sell for and where do you buy them from ?


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

They are not too expensive. I get all fruit fly supplies from www.carolina.com


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you ! They wont stand a chance :twisted:


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

No problem. I get the actual flies from wormman or fruitflies.net I order them every few months because after awhile the flightless ones start regaining the ability to fly.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah ha, I thought thats what was happening to my fruit flies Rick. And I have only had 2nd generation hatch. I thought it was my imagination they were starting to fly. LOL


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah they do. Sometimes it takes six months and sometimes it's only a few weeks before they start flying again.


----------



## Leah (Aug 25, 2005)

If you buy another culture (before they have begun to fly again) and combine the two to make a new one, you wont have this problem 99% of the time.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2005)

That is true if you buy a new culture from the same place and with similar species (wingless vs wingless, flightless/flightless but winged, etc). I have tried mixing new culture of D. Melanogaster with the old culture from another shop and the following generation all fly pretty well!!


----------

